
Lazy people make the best leaders - hrez
https://medium.com/the-polymath-project/in-defense-of-laziness-4b6aa9fa6692
======
hrez
A quote, from The Silences of Hammerstein:

“I divide my officers into four groups. There are clever, diligent, stupid,
and lazy officers. Usually two characteristics are combined. Some are clever
and diligent — their place is the General Staff. The next lot are stupid and
lazy — they make up 90 percent of every army and are suited to routine duties.
Anyone who is both clever and lazy is qualified for the highest leadership
duties, because he possesses the intellectual clarity and the composure
necessary for difficult decisions. One must beware of anyone who is stupid and
diligent — he must not be entrusted with any responsibility because he will
always cause only mischief.”

~~~
scarface74
Compare that to the simple Joel Spolsky “Smart and Gets Things Done” hiring
criteria.

In my experience...

Smart and doesn’t get things done: Architect Astronauts who would rather spend
all day refactoring, doing LeetCode and can never ship features. They always
get distracted by the ooh shiny. _No Hire_

Not smart/Doesn’t get things done: undependable and takes time from other
developers who try to explain things but they still don’t take the effort to
learn on their own. _No Hire_

Not Smart/Gets Things Done: Depending on how not smart they are, sometimes
they can at least do grunt work that would bore better developers. Other
times, they do “negative work” that causes other developers to go in and undo
the damage and then redo the work.

Smart and Gets Things Done: they know their purpose is to ship features and
not reinvent the wheel. _Hire_

------
alimw
I sit in the British Library _reading_ rooms watching 90% of people tapping
away at their laptops 90% of the time... All that productivity! but if noone
ever stops to read anyone else's work, well then there can't be much point to
it

------
yvonnick
Nice article, that explains why sometimes it's important to let it go.

